# Change of Passport Details After Visa Grant



## bmpeter (May 20, 2013)

Granted visa but still outside Australia, and got new passport. How/who do we contact or send the change of passport form to update our information? Is it the case officer or somewhere else? Can anyone with experience answer this clearly and precisely? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## enigmatic_vishy (May 31, 2012)

I think you need to contact the case officer and update your records. I guess there are certain forms such as 1022 etc that you will have to fill in


----------



## enigmatic_vishy (May 31, 2012)

Look at your grant letter. You should find below details:

Changes of Passport Details
It is important to notify us of changes to your passport details if you are travelling. This includes details of any new passport you obtain to replace a passport that has expired or been lost/stolen/destroyed, and any additional passport of another nationality you hold. The details of any new passport that you provide will be linked to your record on the department’s systems to facilitate your travel. You are required to do this in writing and notify the nearest office of the department. You can use Form 929 Change of address and/or passport details to notify us of a change which is available at www.immi.gov.au/myvisa/form929 or at any of our offices


----------



## bmpeter (May 20, 2013)

enigmatic_vishy said:


> Look at your grant letter. You should find below details:
> 
> Changes of Passport Details
> It is important to notify us of changes to your passport details if you are travelling. This includes details of any new passport you obtain to replace a passport that has expired or been lost/stolen/destroyed, and any additional passport of another nationality you hold. The details of any new passport that you provide will be linked to your record on the department’s systems to facilitate your travel. You are required to do this in writing and notify the nearest office of the department. You can use Form 929 Change of address and/or passport details to notify us of a change which is available at www.immi.gov.au/myvisa/form929 or at any of our offices


Thank you for reply. Yes I saw about the info about the forms and how to update. I contacted the case officer and it has been 4-5 days he has not responded. So I started to wonder if I needed to send the new passport info, forms etc by mail to the office they listed. That was my dilemma. Everything was just attaching the scanned copy, I would think they would do it by email. Anyway, we will see.


----------



## enigmatic_vishy (May 31, 2012)

The case officer may take around 7-10 working days to respond


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

My CO never replied back to my 929 form for change in passport detail. I carried both my passports to Airport but the new one was already linked to the visa. I never received the confirmation of this update as well. 



bmpeter said:


> Thank you for reply. Yes I saw about the info about the forms and how to update. I contacted the case officer and it has been 4-5 days he has not responded. So I started to wonder if I needed to send the new passport info, forms etc by mail to the office they listed. That was my dilemma. Everything was just attaching the scanned copy, I would think they would do it by email. Anyway, we will see.


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

bmpeter said:


> Thank you for reply. Yes I saw about the info about the forms and how to update. I contacted the case officer and it has been 4-5 days he has not responded. So I started to wonder if I needed to send the new passport info, forms etc by mail to the office they listed. That was my dilemma. Everything was just attaching the scanned copy, I would think they would do it by email. Anyway, we will see.


I had been facing the same issue, sent 4 reminder emails to my case officer but she never replied. Out of frustration I called DIBP yesterday and explained the whole situation to the operator, the kind lady told me that is not the responsibility of your case officer to update your file with new passport number. 

So, in order to get our file updated in the DIBP record with new passport number we'll have to either send hard copy of form 929 along-with new passport copy to SYDNEY office DIBP or simply fax the same documents to SYDNEY office DIBP. 
Both, the address and fax number, is mentioned on the form 929.

She also told me that even after that I won't get any acknowledgment/confirmation of change f details and I'll have to check the VEVO online to make sure that file has been updated.

I'll fax the documents to Sydney Office tomorrow.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## bmpeter (May 20, 2013)

roposh said:


> I had been facing the same issue, sent 4 reminder emails to my case officer but she never replied. Out of frustration I called DIBP yesterday and explained the whole situation to the operator, the kind lady told me that is not the responsibility of your case officer to update your file with new passport number.
> 
> So, in order to get our file updated in the DIBP record with new passport number we'll have to either send hard copy of form 929 along-with new passport copy to SYDNEY office DIBP or simply fax the same documents to SYDNEY office DIBP.
> Both, the address and fax number, is mentioned on the form 929.
> ...


Thank you guys for your information. It seems odd, to send fax copies or hard copies when everything else before this was done online. Anyway, if they want it that way. I will send in my forms and the new passport details by fax. 

Thank you again and just update the information if you get any responses.


----------



## arefinforbd (Mar 19, 2014)

Hello,

I have got my new passport after being granted to 190 visa. I have sent color scanned copy of my new passport 2 weeks ago. But till now no response. I have checked in VEVO but no changes yet. Did you find your new passport's information in VEVO?

I will be grateful if you please help me about this issue.


Thanks in advance,
Arefin


----------



## arefinforbd (Mar 19, 2014)

*VEVO Info*

Hello,

I have got my new passport after being granted to 190 visa. I have sent color scanned copy of my new passport 2 weeks ago. But till now no response. I have checked in VEVO but no changes yet. Did you find your new passport's information in VEVO?

I will be grateful if you please help me about this issue.


Thanks in advance,
Arefin


----------



## bmpeter (May 20, 2013)

arefinforbd said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have got my new passport after being granted to 190 visa. I have sent color scanned copy of my new passport 2 weeks ago. But till now no response. I have checked in VEVO but no changes yet. Did you find your new passport's information in VEVO?
> 
> ...



Hello, 

Send the scanned copy of the new document and email the CO and it should be fine. Thats what happened in my case within 3 days. 

Peter


----------



## computerian (Sep 26, 2013)

bmpeter said:


> Hello,
> 
> Send the scanned copy of the new document and email the CO and it should be fine. Thats what happened in my case within 3 days.
> 
> Peter


Hello bmpeter!
Recently I got direct grant. I got email from _[email protected]_. Is this the email of CO or its common email for team 2? Is it ok if i send email to this address?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi computerian, 

that's the team address. You should definitely be fine if you send an email to the team rather than to the CO .


----------



## computerian (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks espresso for reply. I think i will send email to this address. But, still confused as in my grant email, it says do not reply to this email address.


----------



## julesktm1 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi All, because of where we are and we travel extensively we have to update frequently as some visas of the countries we go to take a full page.

You fill in form 929
Attach scanned copy of old passport in color
Attach scanned copy of new passport in color
submit application to the adelaide team

You should get an automated message seven days or so later you will get a reply. I then go and check Vevo print that to check it has been updated. Sometimes depending on applications it does take time.

Hope this helps


----------



## hafeezsl (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi all

I just recently got the passport details changed... sent an email to my case office and another person from the same team replied in 48 hrs. .. sent the form 929 and new coloue scan of my pp and my wife's new pp... All got it done in 3 days very fast 

Crossed chkd on vevo the new passport details r updated


----------



## Kunalkush (Aug 9, 2013)

I am in similar situation. I have renewed my passport while I am still outside Australia. I have updated my case but there is no reply from her and it has been 3 weeks now. When I check the details on Vevo, I still see visa linked with the old passport. I have tried to fax the form 929 along with scan copy of my passports but the line is always coming as busy. Not sure what to do, kind of stuck here.


----------



## computerian (Sep 26, 2013)

I have sent an email few days ago, lets see what happen.


----------



## computerian (Sep 26, 2013)

After sending an email to them, i got reply on monday and informed that new details have been updated on system. But, when i checked VEVO, still old passport is linked. Anyone got same problem?


----------



## Kunalkush (Aug 9, 2013)

To which email address have you mailed them ? I have mailed to the email address [email protected] with multiple reminders but still no reply from them.


----------



## computerian (Sep 26, 2013)

Kunalkush said:


> To which email address have you mailed them ? I have mailed to the email address [email protected] with multiple reminders but still no reply from them.


My team was 2. [email protected]
but i cant see update on VEVO


----------



## Kunalkush (Aug 9, 2013)

I checked with their support and they informed that my new passport number has been updated in their records however it might not reflect on Vevo until I made my first entry. Does anyone sees their new passport number updated on Vevo ?


----------



## thefrnd (Jul 18, 2014)

*No update for more than nine days*

Hi All,
I am in Adelaide for around 2 years. I have got a new passport recently and I emailed scanned copy of my new passport along with a filled up 929 form. When I got my 475 approved my CO's email was [email protected] - when I sent email to this address I got a auto reply that email address has been changed to [email protected] - I sent the email to this address and its been more than nine days I din receive any response - neither is my passport updated on VEVO.

I am extremely getting frustrated as my application for 887 is due at the end of this month.

Can anybody please enlighten the situation ?


----------



## bluesand4 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi,
I went through all the posts in this thread, but I notice that there were different methods for updating the passport details. For some people, one method worked while the other not.

So, has anybody updated his passport details after visa grant recently? How?


----------



## eliza12 (Feb 25, 2015)

i have informed immigartion about changes in my passport details a week before but still not getting any reply from them. I have my flight ticket on next week so just getting confused if i can travel without hearing from them or not.
Kindly provide me some information about it please.


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

If you are in Australia, from whom we can get passport copy certified?


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

TheEndGame said:


> If you are in Australia, from whom we can get passport copy certified?


Walk into any police station, they can certify and stamp it.


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

TheEndGame said:


> If you are in Australia, from whom we can get passport copy certified?


Justice of Peace (JOP) -these guys are like 'Special Executive Magistrate' in India. 
Ask your colleagues or admin, there might be a JOP in your office itself.


----------



## neil123 (Dec 28, 2013)

Kunalkush said:


> I checked with their support and they informed that my new passport number has been updated in their records however it might not reflect on Vevo until I made my first entry. Does anyone sees their new passport number updated on Vevo ?



I submitted form 929 with the office of department in Bangalore (VFS Services), along with the copy of new passport. They forwarded my application to the Australian high Commission. Within 4-5 days, I got a confirmation mail that my passport details have been updated in the system. I checked the same on VEVO, and am able to see the visa details for my new passport as well.


----------



## neil123 (Dec 28, 2013)

bluesand4 said:


> Hi,
> I went through all the posts in this thread, but I notice that there were different methods for updating the passport details. For some people, one method worked while the other not.
> 
> So, has anybody updated his passport details after visa grant recently? How?


I submitted form 929 to the VFS services (or you can submit it directly with Australian Embassy), and it got updated with 4-5 days.


----------



## SenDeep (May 19, 2013)

Hi,

I have recently got my new passport after grant of visa. I can see from this post that people have applied different ways for updating application like 1. Contacting the Visa processing team 2. Submitting via VFS 3. Faxing the document 4. Posting the document etc. My queries are

1. Does anyone know what is the process if I want to use the VFS service? Like do I need to take any prior appointment etc
2. Does anyone know about the fax number for the Adelaide processing team (I can't find anything from Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection)
3. What is the contact number for DIBP if I want to contact them from India for enqueries?

Thanks and regards,

Sendeep


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

I have just changed my passport details from immi account and it seems very easy. After that I can check my vevo details with new passport number.
Is it ok? Anything should I do?
Pls seggest me.


----------



## waqasaj84 (Aug 25, 2015)

*System is currently unavailable*



tahanpaa said:


> I have just changed my passport details from immi account and it seems very easy. After that I can check my vevo details with new passport number.
> Is it ok? Anything should I do?
> Pls seggest me.


Hi,

I tried to change passport details for my wife form online.immi.gov.au after logging in, but when I click submit form, instead of information on the next page, I get "System is currently unavailable". Did any body else also faced same problem? Thanks.

Br/ Waqas


----------



## michau83 (Oct 15, 2015)

tahanpaa said:


> I have just changed my passport details from immi account and it seems very easy. After that I can check my vevo details with new passport number.
> Is it ok? Anything should I do?
> Pls seggest me.


What if i submit my visa with agent account? How can i update passport detail as my immi account have nothing.


----------



## hassan111 (Apr 26, 2014)

I have recently got new passport and I am in my home country (Pakistan). I am able to get my passport detail updated in 1 day. Sharing my experience for other to benefit. 

I scanned biodata page of new passport and send email to AHC Islamabad ([email protected]) along with Form 929 yesterday. 

Got reply from AHC Islamabad confirming that passport details are updated. I also can see changes on VEVO.


I also have a query, how can I get grant letter with new passport number? or print out of VEVO will suffice.

Thanks


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

hassan111 said:


> I have recently got new passport and I am in my home country (Pakistan). I am able to get my passport detail updated in 1 day. Sharing my experience for other to benefit.
> 
> I scanned biodata page of new passport and send email to AHC Islamabad ([email protected]) along with Form 929 yesterday.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this info, I also emailed the same address and got the Passport details changed but on vevo the new passport details are only shown when you put Visa grant number but not with Transaction reference number ( TRN), are you able to see new passport details with TRN..


----------



## SamSyd (Mar 19, 2014)

hassan111 said:


> I also have a query, how can I get grant letter with new passport number? or print out of VEVO will suffice.
> 
> Thanks


Dear Hassan,

Please see below excerpt from grant letter:

Changes of Passport Details

It is important to notify us of changes to your passport details if you are travelling. This includes details of any new passport you obtain to replace a passport that has expired or been lost/stolen/destroyed, and any additional passport of another nationality you hold. The details of any new passport that you provide will be linked to your record on the department’s systems to facilitate your travel. You are required to do this in writing and notify the nearest office of the department. You can use Form 929 Change of address and/or passport details to notify us of a change which is available at www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/929.pdf

It only says that any new passport that you provide will be linked to your record on the department’s systems (VEVO) to facilitate your travel. Doesn't talk about the need for an updated grant letter. So I guess that should suffice.


----------



## rishisuri (Aug 18, 2014)

I updated my new passport details online with simple 2-3 clicks. Had no issues and a PDF also got generated stating I have submitted for change in passport details. I will be checking in VEVO after a week just to be double sure.


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

rishisuri said:


> I updated my new passport details online with simple 2-3 clicks. Had no issues and a PDF also got generated stating I have submitted for change in passport details. I will be checking in VEVO after a week just to be double sure.


Just take a printout with new passport details to be on the safe side.


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

SamSyd said:


> Dear Hassan,
> 
> Please see below excerpt from grant letter:
> 
> ...


Yes, you will not a new grant letter but your details will be updated. Get a new printout of vevo and check that it has new passport details. Good luck


----------



## SamSyd (Mar 19, 2014)

rishisuri said:


> I updated my new passport details online with simple 2-3 clicks. Had no issues and a PDF also got generated stating I have submitted for change in passport details. I will be checking in VEVO after a week just to be double sure.


Rishi, what specific 2-3 steps did you follow?


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

SamSyd said:


> Rishi, what specific 2-3 steps did you follow?


All he is saying is that it was very simple and intuitive. Good luck


----------



## rishisuri (Aug 18, 2014)

SamSyd said:


> Rishi, what specific 2-3 steps did you follow?


1) Login to immiaccount and click on your application

2) Click on update us on left side and choose update passport details

3) Enter the new passport details and click submit.


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

rishisuri said:


> 1) Login to immiaccount and click on your application
> 
> 2) Click on update us on left side and choose update passport details
> 
> 3) Enter the new passport details and click submit.


Thanks for your help, mate!


----------



## gwen1990 (Dec 18, 2015)

*passport updating*

sent through form 929 with a certified copy, a week later i rang immigration to follow up on my passport update, apparently they havent received it. its meant to only take a day to arrive in their mail. Does anyone know if posting by mail do we have to address it specifically to an officer or something of just state australian government department of immigration and citizenship at the front of the letter? or do we need to state form 929 or something in front?? 

Gwen


----------



## TGML (Dec 26, 2015)

*The system is currently unavailable*

Hi everyone, 

I've read everyone's guide on how to update the passport details through ImmiAccount and I have tried this method numerous times to no avail. Every time I click 'Submit Form' on ImmiAccount it keeps giving me this error message: "The system is currently unavailable". 

I've also emailed the Australian Embassy in Seoul (South Korea) requesting them to update my passport details but have not received a reply in a week. 

My questions is, do you think I will be able to enter Australia if I bring my visa grant notice, my old passport and the new passport? 

Or has anyone been able to enter Australia in a similar circumstance to mine?


----------



## newrahul (Nov 2, 2015)

*VEVO update?*



rishisuri said:


> I updated my new passport details online with simple 2-3 clicks. Had no issues and a PDF also got generated stating I have submitted for change in passport details. I will be checking in VEVO after a week just to be double sure.


Hi rishisuri, thanks for help...Is your updated details in VIVO yet? 
Please confirm!


----------



## newrahul (Nov 2, 2015)

For Members with new passport after VISA grant:
Read the "New Passport" section on Electronic visa record

I believe this will solve all your concerns.


----------



## rishisuri (Aug 18, 2014)

newrahul said:


> Hi rishisuri, thanks for help...Is your updated details in VIVO yet?
> Please confirm!


Yup it did within 3 days.. have printouts as well just in case immigration officer asks


----------



## msgforsunil (Dec 20, 2014)

newrahul said:


> For Members with new passport after VISA grant:
> Read the "New Passport" section on Electronic visa record
> 
> I believe this will solve all your concerns.


Thanks, How can I update my address or passport details? is useful.


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

rishisuri said:


> 1) Login to immiaccount and click on your application
> 
> 2) Click on update us on left side and choose update passport details
> 
> 3) Enter the new passport details and click submit.


Hi rishi,
Do we need to upload the new passport copy and form 929
or just need to furnish the details


----------



## phlojo (Dec 3, 2014)

rishisuri said:


> 1) Login to immiaccount and click on your application
> 
> 2) Click on update us on left side and choose update passport details
> 
> 3) Enter the new passport details and click submit.


Can you explain where exactly is this "Update Us" on the left side?

I have created an account, then I see a panel on the left and one on the right. On the left I have:
Application Finalised
View Application Status
View Application Mailbox
<My Name> Granted 
[this expands to 2 links: view grant letter and view attachments]
<My Wife's Name> Granted
[this expands to 2 links: view grant letter and view attachments]
<My Son's Name> Granted
[this expands to 2 links: view grant letter and view attachments]

On the right, it changes based on the selection on the left. There is nothing I can click on that takes me to a page that would allow me to change any passport details.


If I click on the "Related Links" menu on top and select "Change of address and/or passport details" it opens a new browser window with form 929.


----------



## Rah1x (May 18, 2014)

Hay guys,

great info, thanks everyone...

But does anyone know what to do after you are already in Aus? I mean how to get passport details updated then?

Thanks.


----------



## phlojo (Dec 3, 2014)

Rah1x said:


> But does anyone know what to do after you are already in Aus? I mean how to get passport details updated then?


I'm in the process of doing this... fill out form 929 and send in along with a certified copy of the new passport. Look here:
How can I update my address or passport details?

This is where to send your 929 form + copy of new passport:
https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations/australia


----------



## Rah1x (May 18, 2014)

phlojo said:


> I'm in the process of doing this... fill out form 929 and send in along with a certified copy of the new passport. Look here:
> How can I update my address or passport details?
> 
> This is where to send your 929 form + copy of new passport:
> https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations/australia


Oh thanks a lot mate... 
btw, how do you get a certified copy?


----------



## phlojo (Dec 3, 2014)

Rah1x said:


> btw, how do you get a certified copy?


The question surprises me because I've learned that pretty quickly (my first job in Australia required some certified copies). 

Go to a pharmacy. Any pharmacy. They do it on the spot for some $1-2.


----------



## RajeshPune (Jan 21, 2016)

Hello All,

It is very simple to update the passport number/address details post visa grant.

It took only 1 week for me to get it updated. Below are the steps

1. Fill form 929
2. attached certified copies of old + new passport
3. walk in to VFS center + pay fess ard rs 690 
4. submit application

Wait for 1 week and you will get an email + SMS for the update. 

Thanks!


----------



## settleinaus (Dec 22, 2015)

Hello All,

I approached VFS - Bangalore and submitted documents:

1. Form 929
2. attached certified copies of old + new passport
3. *Change of Name Affidavit*

VEVO is now updated with my new passport number. But VEVO & Visa Grant are in old name.

*Does this discrepancy create problem during travel when exit India or On arrival in Australia?

Please suggest :noidea:*


----------



## vin1984 (Dec 16, 2012)

settleinaus said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I approached VFS - Bangalore and submitted documents:
> 
> ...


Hi 

My spouse has a new passport and we would like to link the new passport details by filling 929.
Could you please help , how to do this at VFS ?
1) Do we need to get any appointment at VFS
2) If appointment is needed , how do we schedule the same ? I mean which visa type to be selected there ?

Please let me know if you are in Bangalore. I will reach out to you get some more info.

Regards
Vinayak


----------



## sanjlish (Aug 5, 2015)

phlojo said:


> I'm in the process of doing this... fill out form 929 and send in along with a certified copy of the new passport. Look here:
> How can I update my address or passport details?
> 
> This is where to send your 929 form + copy of new passport:
> https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations/australia



Hi phlojo

Can you let me know which office in VIC did you eventually go and submit your new passport details? The thing is, i went through your links and all of them say "​We are not able to help with Passport-related enquiries​​​​". So was just wondering which office you went to?

Thanks
sanjlish


----------



## Chandu_v (Jun 7, 2015)

rishisuri said:


> I updated my new passport details online with simple 2-3 clicks. Had no issues and a PDF also got generated stating I have submitted for change in passport details. I will be checking in VEVO after a week just to be double sure.


Hello,

Can you please explain the 2-3 clicks.

In my case, my wife got a new passport and her name changed (updated her last name with mine). I need to update her passport details.

Regards,
Chandu


----------



## faroutsam (Jul 30, 2015)

Once you log in, there is a list of applications. Click your application and you will be presented with a link to your grant letter. On left hand side there a link called "Update Us" and that is all you need. 

I see that people are confusing with drop-down menu named "Related links" on the top of the page. There is a "Change in Circumstances" link here which will lead you to form 929. 

Hope it helps! 



Chandu_v said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you please explain the 2-3 clicks.
> 
> ...


----------



## faroutsam (Jul 30, 2015)

Just updated my passport details online on immi account and it got updated on VEVO instantly. 

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## imranrk (Jul 16, 2012)

The option/link "Update Us" is not available to everyone as the official website also mentions:



> If you need to make any changes to your address or passport details you can notify us by one of the following methods:
> 
> Online through your ImmiAccount *(for some applications only).*
> Complete and submit Form 929 Change of address and/or passport details (251KB PDF).
> Advise us in writing of your new address, making sure you include the following details:


I can't see this option in my account so I believe it is available to passport holders of certain countries.

Reference:
How can I update my address or passport details?


----------



## aminul112 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hello All,

I have 190 visa. I have also completed first entry to Australia. Currently I am living outside of Australia. 

This week I have got a new passport with new passport number.


Last night I was able to update my passport information in the immi account. It was done instantly. And after that I can check VEVO is updated instantly.


FYI: there is no button to upload form 929. So, I could not upload form 929 and scanned copy of my new passport.

Question: do I need to submit Form 929 and new passport copy to Australian embassy? or Send it to someone by email?


----------



## Babu2016 (Sep 28, 2016)

Hi All, 

I have 65 Immigration points and planning to apply EOI this week. My passport will expire in the month of Aug 2017. I have plans of renewing it after my EOI. Is it ok to renew the passport after EOI letter is sent? Would EOI still be valid? I have also given my PTE exam. Is PTE exam valid with new passport? 

Regards,
Babu


----------



## MSNaveed (May 6, 2016)

*Pls help*

hI, i have a question.

I got the grant on Nov 1st and got my passport renewed on Nov 7th. While renewing i have added house number (previously it was only plot number) and added Spouse name as well.

Now i have updated the passport number only in IMMIAcount. Do i need to also change the address also ? i am assuming it is not needed as i already got grant and it is a minor change in address..
Please correct me.. Please suggest do i need to take any action on informing this minor change in address on passport?


----------



## aussie_dreams (Apr 3, 2016)

faroutsam said:


> Just updated my passport details online on immi account and it got updated on VEVO instantly.
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


Hi, could you pls share how did you do it, i have been granted Visa already and now i want to update my wife's passport details as it has got renewed.


----------



## mwaqar (Jul 4, 2014)

Just did it myself, too, after getting a new passport, as the old one was nearing expiration.

Complete procedure given here: ImmiAccount
Click the Available services tab, and then explore details under 'Update Us' link. Here's the content:

After you have submitted your application you can use the following online forms in ImmiAccount to update your details:

Appointment or withdrawal of an authorised recipient (including migration agent)
Change of address details
Change of email address details
Change of passport details
Notification of changes in circumstances
Notification of incorrect answer(s).

Note: You can use the online 'Change of passport details' form to update your passport number, date of issue/expiry and issue authority/place only. If you need to update your name, date of birth or passport country you must use Form 929 - Change of address and/or passport details (89KB PDF).

These online forms are only available for the following applications:

Resident Return visa (subclass 155, 157)
Permanent Employer Sponsored or Nominated visa (subclass 186, 187) (if lodged after 23 November 2014)
Business Innovation and Investment visa (subclass 132, 188, 888) (if lodged after 23 November 2014)
Points Based Skilled Migration visa (subclass 189, 190, 489) (if lodged after 22 August 2014)
Provisional Skilled Regional visa (renewal) (subclass 489) (if lodged after 22 August 2014)
Provisional Skilled Regional visa (subsequent entrant) (subclass 489) (if lodged after 22 August 2014)
General Skilled Migration visa (applicant) (subclass 175, 176, 475, 476, 485, 487, 885, 886, 887)
Migration to Australia by a Partner (subclass 300, 309/100, 820/801)
Partner visa - Information for Permanent Stage Processing (subclass 100, 801)
Temporary Work (Short Stay Specialist) visa (subclass 400)
Temporary Work (International Relations) visa (subclass 403)
Training visa (subclass 407)
Temporary Activity visa (subclass 408)
Temporary Work Skilled visa (primary) (subclass 457)
Temporary Work Skilled visa (subsequent entrant) (subclass 457)
First Working Holiday visa (subclass 417)
Second Working Holiday visa (subclass 417)
Work and Holiday visa (subclass 462)
Student Temporary visa (subclass 570, 571, 572, 573, 574, 575)
Visitor visa (subclass 600)
eVisitor (subclass 651)
Tourist Offshore visa (subclass 676)
Maritime Crew visa (subclass 988)
Australian citizenship by conferral
Australian citizenship by descent.

To access the forms open your application in ImmiAccount by clicking on the Reference number of the application you want to update. This will open the application details page. From there, click on the 'Update us' link at left of screen.

If you are not able to use an online form, you can still access a range of fillable PDF forms from the 'Related links' section of your application in ImmiAccount which can be completed and attached to an in progress application.

See the quick reference guides under the help tab for assistance.



imranrk said:


> The option/link "Update Us" is not available to everyone as the official website also mentions:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





aussie_dreams said:


> Hi, could you pls share how did you do it, i have been granted Visa already and now i want to update my wife's passport details as it has got renewed.


----------



## tumupd (Sep 20, 2015)

*change of passport after visa grant*

Hi,can some one please guide me if i can update my passport details along with 929 form through fax,if so i understand this is address of dibp office and not fax number.

New South Wales
GPO Box 9984
SYDNEY NSW 2001

Can some 1 please provide me dibp fax number australia(sydney office).


----------



## aussie_dreams (Apr 3, 2016)

arefinforbd said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have got my new passport after being granted to 190 visa. I have sent color scanned copy of my new passport 2 weeks ago. But till now no response. I have checked in VEVO but no changes yet. Did you find your new passport's information in VEVO?
> 
> ...


Bro it's simple.
Log into immiaccount and there u will get an option " update us" to update your passport details and it's reflects immediately in my vivo.



Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## laxswa (Mar 14, 2017)

aussie_dreams said:


> Bro it's simple.
> Log into immiaccount and there u will get an option " update us" to update your passport details and it's reflects immediately in my vivo.
> 
> 
> ...


I have the same issue..my wifes new passport is under processing..hope i see the new details in vevo as soon as i update this..

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## Matts. (Sep 7, 2016)

mwaqar said:


> Just did it myself, too, after getting a new passport, as the old one was nearing expiration.
> 
> Complete procedure given here: ImmiAccount
> Click the Available services tab, and then explore details under 'Update Us' link. Here's the content:
> ...


Thanks for this detailed answer mwaqar.

I also renewed my passport since it was due to expire in next 6 months. I was performing the update details steps in Immi acccount and want to check which options should be selected from dropdown last question about old passport ? 

Is it expired or cancelled?

Thx/Mathews


----------



## max1216 (Jan 3, 2016)

aussie_dreams said:


> Bro it's simple.
> Log into immiaccount and there u will get an option " update us" to update your passport details and it's reflects immediately in my vivo.
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry for digging this up, but I am on 189 PR and just got a new passport. I've spent the whole day looking for that "Update us" tab in immiAccount but I couldn't find it at all. 
Is it "update details" under my 189, but it's finalised though 

Can someone clarify please?


----------



## aleem.arefin (Jul 16, 2019)

*[email protected]*



max1216 said:


> Sorry for digging this up, but I am on 189 PR and just got a new passport. I've spent the whole day looking for that "Update us" tab in immiAccount but I couldn't find it at all.
> Is it "update details" under my 189, but it's finalised though
> 
> Can someone clarify please?



Yes it's "Change of passport details" under Update details.

I also got new passport after the PR visa got approved on 2014. I could not update the new passport details. Later on our flight date, the staff from airlines check-in desk changed our passport details. I was totally amazed. Didn't know they can do it.

Anyway, congratulations on your PR


----------



## souvlaki (Jul 10, 2018)

Has anyone here updated their Nationality after being granted a visa?

My wife recently obtained citizenship from my country but when I try to update her passport details online, the reasons for passport update available are only (EXPIRED, CANCELLED, DAMAGED, STOLEN, INCORRECTLY RECORDER, LOST).


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

aussie_dreams said:


> Bro it's simple.
> Log into immiaccount and there u will get an option " update us" to update your passport details and it's reflects immediately in my vivo.
> 
> 
> ...


I had lodged my PR application through a MARA agent 5 years ago. So I don't think I was ever provided a immiaccount. (or maybe the agent logged in on my behalf?)

What can I do to update my passport details?


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

evangelist said:


> I had lodged my PR application through a MARA agent 5 years ago. So I don't think I was ever provided a immiaccount. (or maybe the agent logged in on my behalf?)
> 
> What can I do to update my passport details?


In this case just download the form 929 online, fill it, scan it and return it to [email protected]

It is mentioned in this form as below

Change of passport details
You need to advise the Department of any changes to your
passport details before and after a visa is granted to you.
Where a new passport has been issued or you hold an
additional passport(s), you need to provide a copy of the
bio-data page of this new or additional passport(s) with this form
in order for the Department to confirm your identity


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

Sent 929 on email. Received auto response . 

Confirmation emails will be sent to the email address on the Form 929, not the email address used to submit the form
Question: since no updates are required to address/email I have left Part B-Applicant's new contact details blank. 
Does it mean I will not receive any confirmation about changes done? Do I have to keep checking on VEVO site every couple of days to see if it done?

Processing Time: Our current processing time is over 60 days.
Question: does it actually take that long?


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

evangelist said:


> Sent 929 on email. Received auto response .
> 
> Confirmation emails will be sent to the email address on the Form 929, not the email address used to submit the form
> Question: since no updates are required to address/email I have left Part B-Applicant's new contact details blank.
> ...


It doesn't take so long. you just keep an eye on VEVO and try to enter new passport over there. If you have your PR file number then you can try to fill details online too. Here is the process-

If you have lodged a paper application, you might be able to import it into your 
To create a new ImmiAccount or to log into your existing ImmiAccount visit our website
immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/applying-online-or-on-paper/online
You will need to enter your application ID, date of birth and an identity document number
(ImmiCard, passport or Titre de Voyage number) to import your application.
ImmiAccount enables you to access our online services to:
● attach additional documents
● view correspondence
● update your details
● view the current status of the application.


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

created immiaccount and imported my application successfully.
After adding new passport details and attaching the document, at the time of submitting the change application, it shows a message:
_"Not all required evidence has been provided. The department strongly recommends that all required evidence be provided before submitting to assist in processing the application.
Explain why evidence cannot be provided at this time"_

This is strange as I have provided scanned copy of the passport.
Are passport first page and last page to be provided as two separate documents, or one single document?


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

evangelist said:


> created immiaccount and imported my application successfully.
> After adding new passport details and attaching the document, at the time of submitting the change application, it shows a message:
> _"Not all required evidence has been provided. The department strongly recommends that all required evidence be provided before submitting to assist in processing the application.
> Explain why evidence cannot be provided at this time"_
> ...


First and last passport pages in a single scan suffice the purpose. but i do not think need any scan copy to submit with details. It just ask for new and old passport details and submit. then form appear in attachments


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

arun05 said:


> First and last passport pages in a single scan suffice the purpose. but i do not think need any scan copy to submit with details. It just ask for new and old passport details and submit. then form appear in attachments


It asks for documents (though not mandatory). For each document, you have to select a type from:
-Passport
-Personal information on Passport
-Other documents 

In spite of providing the documents in document upload, it shows a message that all documents are not supplied and application processing may be delayed. You are also asked to provide reason for not providing all the documents.

by the way, is old passport copy also required to be supplied along with the new passport copy?


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

evangelist said:


> It asks for documents (though not mandatory). For each document, you have to select a type from:
> -Passport
> -Personal information on Passport
> -Other documents
> ...


Old passport details are already with department at the time of PR. you just need to submit new details.

Also try to check the details on vevo with new passport too


----------



## sohanbir (May 17, 2018)

I have already submitted 189 application for 189 in 11 March 2019 with no CO contact and in received state. My place of birth is xyz in passport and I have mentioned the same at all places. However I recently made my birth certificate which has abc. So will I be able to update xyz to abc at later stage after grant? 
The passport was issued just a year back so don't want to change anything at this stage as it's almost 10.5 months after lodging application. What would be ideal thing to do.


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

*evangelist*



sohanbir said:


> I have already submitted 189 application for 189 in 11 March 2019 with no CO contact and in received state. My place of birth is xyz in passport and I have mentioned the same at all places. However I recently made my birth certificate which has abc. So will I be able to update xyz to abc at later stage after grant?
> The passport was issued just a year back so don't want to change anything at this stage as it's almost 10.5 months after lodging application. What would be ideal thing to do.


You will be able to update the place of birth subsequently. However, if you submit your birth certificate as proof of age now, it may show up a mismatch. If you are born before 1989 it is not mandatory to produce your birth certificate, while the passport itself can serve as proof of birthdate. If you fall in this category, it will be best to not provide your birth certificate to avoid a conflict in place of birth.


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

arun05 said:


> Old passport details are already with department at the time of PR. you just need to submit new details.
> 
> Also try to check the details on vevo with new passport too


I did and it works with the new passport details, as well as old passport. 
If i check vevo with old passport number, the vevo page shows all the details with old passport number on it.
If I check vevo with new passport number, the vevo page shows all the details with new passport number on it.

So, I guess, new passport details are in the system and no action is required from my side.

This is interesting. As I would expect the Vevo search to not work when old passport number is entered.


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

evangelist said:


> I did and it works with the new passport details, as well as old passport.
> If i check vevo with old passport number, the vevo page shows all the details with old passport number on it.
> If I check vevo with new passport number, the vevo page shows all the details with new passport number on it.
> 
> ...


It would remain for some time but it's better to take a printout of my Vevo with new passport details while you are travelling.


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks Arun05. That makes perfect sense.
I suppose there is no approval process in the system to verify my new passport number etc based on the scanned document that I provided.


----------

